# Waubay Report



## Fins_n_fur (Mar 9, 2004)

Fishing has been excellent. Catching 14-16" eyes anytime of the day. Best fishing is on the north end of the lake.


----------



## rudabaux (Dec 3, 2004)

Anyone info for icing walleyes and perch would be appreciated. Lure, bait, depth. Thanks


----------



## rudabaux (Dec 3, 2004)

Fished Friday and Saturday with a group of 6 guys. Friday caught 30 or so perch and 4 walleyes before blizzard hit. Saturday picked up about 10 more perch and 2 more walleye. All perch decent sized with a few over a pound. Walleyes just over the 14" minimum. Jigging lures with minnow heads seemed to work the best.


----------

